# Crazy requests



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's mid-July, for the past few days the heat index has been 105*.....it's humid, if I didn't know better I'd think it was southern Louisiana around here.

Today I bid out a luncheon for Aug. 29.....he wants pot roast, mashed potatoes, veg casserole, peach crisp......

Yesterday the priest I cook for requested stroganoff....

UM.....it's really hot out....I opted to make a salad with tomatoes, red onions, lettuce,steak, blue cheese tonight instead of roasting a chicken and heating up the house for an hour and half.

Are you guys seeing the same thing or are they just finding me? oh yeah my kitchen has no a/c.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

You have been the lucky one. Check out my post in the chef's discussion about cantaloupe soup. An almost all cold five course dinner. I vote for all July caterings to be oven free!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

shroom, it may just be you. I have one coming up with a pasta, pesto, and pea salad, sandwiches done on artisan rolls, gazpacho, green salad, and a dessert platter. Oh yes, I will have to turn the oven on for the desserts....unless of course, I go to Sam's for a box of those nifty little cream puffs. 

The weather seems to have changed for the better here. It's much cooler tonight so I may actually sleep.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My mouth must be running as slow as my brain, I didn't even try to dissuade him from his set menu. Too hot to think quickly.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Your salad sounds good! We've been living on pasta salad with shrimp, tomatoes with mozz, basil and balsamic, and baby romaine with strawberries.

If you'd like the pasta, pesto and pea salad, let me know and I'll get the recipe to you. It's really refreshing and you may be able to pass it off to your winter-food-in-July guys.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I just booked one that I talked into all salads! The featured salad is a greek cous cous salad with greek olives, green onions, feta, and balsamic vinaigrette. I do have to cook the cous cous, though.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that could even be done in a microwave.....just boiling water. Think 1950 deckoven with no insulation to speak of, in a large kitchen whose windows are permanently shut.....3+ hours of baking.....with lunch now at 12:15.
the heatwave is supposed to end tomorrow.....it's been trully stifling.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

First of all I must give you credit for my last 2 orders: 2 gallons of chili and 2 hotel pans of baked ziti for Sat and sausage, artichoke, and roasted red pepper lasagna for tomorrow. What's with that???:lol: 

Still I feel for you with your old deck oven, so I'm sending you a nice chilled (virtual) bottle of Chardonnay along with my good wishes.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I just heard about the outage in St. Louis today and how the governor is sending in the National Guard to help evacuate people at risk from their homes during this hideous heat wave. Take care of yourself, Shroom!

On a lighter note, I have a suggestion for keeping yourself at least moderately cool while preparing those fall-weather dishes: a hot/cold compress. Mine is long and narrow and I keep it in the freezer. I wrap it around my neck (it has a sleeve that protects the skin and a velcro fastener) when I do dishes (no dishwasher) or cook over the stove or have a random hot flash :crazy:. It helps.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Excellent idea, Phoebe. I'll bet it looks a whole lot nicer than a wet towel draped around one's neck. I guess it's not the towel that looks so bad, but the dripping wet shirt under it. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't remember offhand. But I probably got it at one of those large, chain drug stores like Sav-on. 
And when I get really, really hot, I wrap the thing around my head. Quite fetching really.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, there's nothing more attrative than sweat (or perspiration as in the case of women chefs :blush: ) dripping off the nose.

It's hot and humid here and I was out late last night with some women friends eating lobster and drinking wine. Should have saved that outing for an time when I could sleep in. A nap sounds much better than my upcoming meeting with a client. And the kitchen seems particularly stiffling today.....


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

It's been 109, 108, 113 here in Vegas- I can't drink enough water, hits ya like an oven when you step outside, even at 8:30 PM. My refer truck has been in the shop 8 out of the last 10 days (if you're not loaded, you're at the end of the line, even if the last bill was over $1100!)
I usually just price myself out of the burger/dog/ chicken picnics at public parks; forget it.

It stays hot like this, and gets worse clear until mid September, when the evenings start to cool slowly, but days are still filled with scorching sun til October. I installed another evaporative cooler (drier climate here, til August)
and an exhaust fan-just vented on the ceiling-no hood- over the area where two reach-in's and the walk-in set- it really draws a lot of heat away from the compressors and coils, thereby increasing equipment life and lowering electric bill somewhat.

I just had a couple try to get me to set up the buffet out on their basketball court, right out in the open, two hours before sunset. We had a long talk...

I agree, the 4 salad menus are more appropriate for the guests these days, but then, those items are very challenging to deliver and keep fresh and present for any length of time in this dreary weather. So I don't argue either when they ask for wings, meatballs and mashed potatoes.
What the heck, the restaurants don't really eliminate any of their hot menu items in the summer, do they?

I am planning an escape with my wife to colonial Mexico- Guanajuato- down in the mountains; average temperature 73 F, light rain most afternoons.

Lentil- yes, I want that recipe for the pesto, pea salad- please, please, please.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll post the recipe from work later today when things settle down. I've been off since Saturday afternoon and it's always hard to get back into the swing of things.

We've had a beautiful couple of days. 80's, no humidity. The weather promises to get hot and humid just in time for the formal field wedding on Saturday. Figures.

Your trip sounds wonderful!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Mike,

Here's the recipe:

Pasta, pesto, and peas from Barefoot Contessa

1 1/2lb pasta (bow tie, fusilli, or a combination)
1/4c olive oil
1 1/2c homemade or commercial basil pesto
1 10oz pkg of chopped frozen spinach, defrosted and squeezed dry
3T lemon juice
1 1/4 mayo
1/2c parmesan
1 1/2c frozen or fresh peas
1/3c pine nuts toasted
3/4t salt (less..)
3/4t pepper
Cook pasta according to package directions. Draiin and toss with olive oil. Cool to room temp.

Process pesto, spinach, and lemon juice, then add mayo to combine.

Add pesto mixture to pasta and addparm, peas, pine nuts, salt and pepper. Best served at room temp.

I served it with small shrimp mixed in, but BC suggests grilled salmon or chicken.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

ok how does this sound this past wk/nd we had a served meal to 150 of our favorite people of chicken fricasse over mashed potato. the heat index outside was 95. In the diningroom it was nice and cool and everyone ate. but then when they got up to move around to mingle...and go out side the heat hit them...there was not much of a bar tab for this function. I do understand that planning your wedding in the winter months these menus sound like nice comfort food....put someone otta think a little about it....this includes the front office people sellin this menu for july/aug.


----------

